# Questions about bfgoodrich schwinn 1951



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi i am a new member.I own a 1951 what I believe is a 1951 bfgoodrich hornet.But I am not certain because I haven't found a single picture of a schwinn that looks like it and the chainguard never had a decal and doesn't say anything


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like a DX model.hornet was a straightbar.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like the bottom bar is curved in the picture so maybe someone has altered the bikes genetics. Do you have a straight on shot of the drive side? What's the serial number and where is it located? Schwinn had a habit of duplicating some of the serial numbers in the 50's.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 17, 2016)

More pics! Close-up of the second bar [below the tank]. Serial number photo [bottom bracket?]. Guard photo.... Pedals are later than 1950; grips are newer... Photo of seat. Are there Head Lamp holes in Front Fender? Help us, please, help you. This is a Schwinn built bike. Nice bike! Sold @ BFG Tire Store.

Welcome to theCABE!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 17, 2016)

24" 

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 17, 2016)

24"?...I'm a little slow of the block....


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 17, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> 24"
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk



look at the front of the tank and you can see the angle is different than a 26" bike.meaning the wheel diameter.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2016)

what you have here is a bad to the bone 24 inch Schwinn .....smokin


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2016)

Judging from the shadow, I'd say the bike is a 26".


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like a 24" bike to me. Like IS said the tank doesn't look right for 26". BTW what is the purpose of the poll on this thread? V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> View attachment 371816 Hi i am a new member.I own a 1951 what this is what it looks like with out the tank.I found it up the street on the curb.the paint is all original aswell.
> 
> View attachment 371817





island schwinn said:


> Looks like a DX model.hornet was a straightbar.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

It was made march 2 1951


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> View attachment 371885 It was made march 2 1951



The bike is a 24 inch by 2.125


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> View attachment 371885 It was made march 2 1951


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

This is the side that confused me.I have seen bikes that are the same on the internet right up to the chainguard.I did see a red schwinn hornet that was very similar


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

More than likely this was referred to as a Hornet. Schwinn, except for Phantom, generally didn't put a decal on the guard until about 1953. A nice clean bike except the headlight should be on the fender. I don't see the '51 catalog online but maybe one of the Schwinn experts can tell you whether it should have a Rocket-Ray or top loader Torpedo. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 18, 2016)

Come on guys, count the spokes!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> More than likely this was referred to as a Hornet. Schwinn, except for Phantom, generally didn't put a decal on the guard until about 1953. A nice clean bike except the headlight should be on the fender. I don't see the '51 catalog online but maybe one of the Schwinn experts can tell you whether it should have a Rocket-Ray or top loader Torpedo. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow thanks for the information.I don't know if thats the right light but it came in with the light up there and had no braces for it to mount on the fender


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Schwinn is life said:


> Wow thanks for the information.I don't know if thats the right light but it came in with the light up there and had no braces for it to mount on the fender




The light mounts to the fender with two screws---no braces or brackets. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok thanks I didn't know that maybe will mount it to the fender


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

So now about the cab i just signed up last night so I don't really know what the difference is between a thread and just a post or how to make new posts.any information would be appreciated


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is the 1952 catalog with the J-36 model that was given the Hornet name, in 1952. The 24" and 20" bike chain guards differed from the 26" models.


----------

